# Fav photo of you and your horse!



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

charity and I (just a project horse) <3









Murray and I <3


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Pride (RIP) and I 


Flicka and I


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Willow and I


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Dynamite I *LOVE *the second picture you posted, it looks like something out of a fairytale!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

easyluckyfree said:


> Dynamite I *LOVE *the second picture you posted, it looks like something out of a fairytale!


I agree, there is something about grassy fields and horses that just make everything seem so much more perfect.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ Thank you both!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

. Im gona get a professional photographer to come and take pix of Arthur and I, but here's a few:

Here's a collage someone on horseforum made for me of Arthur and I over the years:









And here's the most recent pic I have:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

(yea, ik, im not smiling and look like crap there but its the best I have lol)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't have one of Lillie and I, but this one is my favorite of my daughter and Lillie.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

easyluckyfree said:


> Dynamite I *LOVE *the second picture you posted, it looks like something out of a fairytale!


I agree too, It should be used for some kind of advertisement. It makes me want to buy things.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't own him, I ride him in lessons. 
He's 17.2 and I'm about 6' so we make a pretty tank team haha.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw! All of you guys and your horses look nice =] What place did you get with the ribbon Lisa?

Here is my and my _baby _boy, as this one really is a _baby _=]










And my mom and Indy:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

The firs 2 are me and Sheena and the last is me and my moms friends pony, Minnie Moo (excuse my face in that pic!!)


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

This boy isnt my own horse but god i love him (l)

This is me and Oscer on games day : )

he was soooo mellowed out that day lol


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

lol he was half asleep


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

Kayla lol i love that last one!he is like falling asleep in your arms

here is my favorite of me and pete:


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Aw! All of you guys and your horses look nice =] *What place did you get with the ribbon Lisa?*


It's a 1st haha. It was just a small schooling show at my barn though. Not as many people attend it because it's a dressage show and we're a jumping barn. But I kind of have 'stage fright' and am afraid to do it infront of a large crowd lol.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

naww pacfarm i love your picture.

lol yeah he was. later that day i was sitting on a crate and he was standing next to me, at one point he looked like he was going to lie down bede me, but lttle kids, kept going past so he gave up and rested with his head beside mine.

you know, oscer is ment to be a gumpy horse, haha it sure looks like hes grumpy dosnt it haha.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh Kayla that picture is PRECIOUS!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

: ) thanks. oscer is ment to be a horse that would like bite you if you go near his face like that or somethijng, but he ha never done that to me


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

me and my three 
















don't mind the helmet I forgot to take it off and he's not that short i'm just tall
I know the one of me on crytsal [paint] is bad but only one on this computer


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I hate helmets but little kids watching


----------

